

Want your own Github? Check out the open source Gitorious. - evdawg
http://gitorious.org/projects/gitorious

======
tumult
Seems like somewhere between Trac and Github. I'd like to see it integrate
with TicGit; that would rule. Trac's tickets are nice but having tickets
integrate with the repo itself and being able to mess with tickets when
offline or unable to reach your Trac installation is super nice. Especially if
you're working on a project for a client, having them be able to open tickets
is a huge plus (AFAIK TicGitWeb doesn't do this or integrate with
gitweb/cgit/Gitorious.)

~~~
sprsquish
Take a look at Redmine (<http://www.redmine.org/>). We're using it for all our
internal projects. The git integration is a bit sparse at the moment. You
can't browse around branches. But the basics are there.

------
dhotson
The killer feature of github for me is their network graph.. it would be great
if they could copy it, and open source it. :)

~~~
brunoqc
and if possible without using Flash (maybe it could be done with canvas)

------
sprsquish
Nice that you can have your own Gitorious. But Gitorious is not Github. One of
the biggest and most useful differences is the fork queue.

~~~
jrockway
That's not the advantage of Github. The advantage of Github is that everyone
else has an account already.

Account management is tedious, and it's something I never want to do. With
Github, people can fork my projects without me doing anything until they
actually commit something. This saves me a lot of time, since people _say_
they want to work on something, but never do. With Github, these people don't
take up any of my time. If they do end up contributing it takes about the same
amount of time to make them a committer on Github as it does anywhere else.

Anyway, the network effect always wins.

------
wayne
Call me a naysayer, but this is the danger of starting your company too close
to the open source flame. Eventually the community decides they'd rather have
an open/free version and you get burned.

~~~
zzkt
on the other hand, the proprietary solution lasts only as long as the company
providing it stays in business.

------
jwilliams
At first glance the name is unfortunately similar to "clitoris" - wonder if
this deliberate?

~~~
mw5300
yeah... *registers <http://gitoris.com>. I wonder if it gets type in traffic?

Seriously tho, don't down mod me I have a serious comment - IMHO, Github is
way better just because of the graphics. I know, the old mac vs PC vs Linux
debate comes to mind, but seriously graphics make me work better. They makes
me happier. And Github is just pretty - the spacing of the letters are nice,
the look is all light and pretty, etc. It makes me WANT to submit another
commit!

But it's still awesome there are alternatives out there. Way to go, coder
gents.

